# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  PlayStation 3

## zehs_sha

Sony Computer Entertainment ushers in a new era in gaming and home entertainment with the launch of the PlayStation(r)3 (PS3(tm)) system. The PlayStation 3 computer entertainment system unleashes a brilliant, high-definition entertainment experience. 

At its digital soul, the Cell Broadband Engine represents a tour de force in parallel processing, which means a gaming experience that is beyond what you know today. Its built-in Blu-ray Disc drive, powered by Java technology, delivers a whole new generation in high-definition gaming and unmatched digital media storage. Whether it's gaming, Blu-ray movies, music or online services, PlayStation 3 invites you to Play Beyond. The PS3 system also comes standard with Giga-bit Ethernet and a pre-installed upgradeable Hard Disk Drive so users can download content as well as access on-line games and services over the network.

*>* More Information on PlayStation 3 Products


http://www.java.com/en/everywhere/playstation3.jsp

----------

